# Things that just KILL me



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok so I wouldnt label myself an artist, idk but it sounds pretentious to me, but things that drive me absolutely nuts:

*Animal gaits. Holy god people, 99 precent of the time you have no clue how an animal walks. STOP THAT.
*Odd color schemes. Dont. Neon and pastels- no. BAD ARTIST.
*Oblong anatomy. NO. Look at references. Stop being lazy and its not your style. Unless your style is shit. 
*Teeth. This goes back to the gait. LOOK IN AN ANIMALS MOUTH. For fucks sake. Skulls are on google. 
*Random body humps. Wolves do not have withers. Stop this. They are also not weenie dogs with absurd torsos.
*Muscles. EVERYTHING BUT ROCKS N TREES N DIRT HAVE THEM. USE THEM. Know what is correct.
*Outrageous sizes. Your painting that isnt great doesnt need to be 400dpi at 6k x 6k- STOP UPLOADING THESE MONSTERS
*Random species. Just because you made it doesnt mean its anatomy is correct. Thing physics- oh wait, mystical creature that is 100 precent magic and has slinky bones.
*Joints. KNOW WHERE THEY ARE AND THEIR RANGE OF MOTION. 
*Genitiles. This one is awkward. I see my husband naked every night and feel so bad for the penis. It is not located on the stomach, nor does it just dangle around somewhere haphazardly as if forgotten by nature. IT FOLLOWS THE BASE LINE OF THE PELVIS FOR FUCKS SAKE. For women, their cooter isnt on their belly either. Nor does it sit on their crotch bone. Look at a naked woman. 
*Boobs. They do not magically float around on the chest nor do they look like balls placed on the sternum. LOOK AT SOME FUCKING TITS.

I will add to this list as I remember things that bother the everliving fuck out of me but feel free to list your annoyances in the art world.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 21, 2013)

I agree with dis list, but what's wrong with Pastels exactly ;-;


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 21, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I agree with dis list, but what's wrong with Pastels exactly ;-;




nothing, but they dont belong side by side with neon


----------



## RTDragon (Jan 21, 2013)

But that's how sparkledogs are made.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 21, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> nothing, but they dont belong side by side with neon



Oh, definitely. c:

I love pastel colours myself, but I never really understood how one uses stronger colours with them in the same picture, if at all.



RTDragon said:


> But that's how sparkledogs are made.



THEY MUST BE UN-MADE


----------



## RTDragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Gibby said:


> THEY MUST BE UN-MADE



Good luck with that.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 21, 2013)

Adding onto the list of things "artists" should stop doing:

- Recolouring an existing and well-known character doesn't make it yours. I don't care that your SHMONIC the Shmedgehog is red. It's still SONIC.
- No, art isn't something you pick up overnight. Fucking study and draw instead of whining!
- No, your art is not good enough to be commissioned. Stop spamming the goddamn front-page, my shouts and notes. I. Will. Not. Buy. Art. From. You.


----------



## Teal (Jan 21, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> - Recolouring an existing and well-known character doesn't make it yours. I don't care that your SHMONIC the Shmedgehog is red. It's still SONIC.


 HE'S NOT SONIC, HE'S MY SUPER SPECIAL ORIGINAL CHARACTER!!!!!!!1
Do not steal.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 21, 2013)

YES yes and omg Yes. all of these things! I would also like to add Saucerplate nipples and dongs bending backwards or coming out of the scrotum to this list.

~Nipples are NEVER half the size of the whole tit unless nature hates you or something is wrong with you. it is Not attractive EVER
~I know dogs can have their shit point backwards because of how they mate but no. ANTHROS SHOULDNT DO THAT i dont care about your kawaii cunt/fem boy, yes do an ass shot but you dont need to break their cocks because you wanna see their dick too
~penis =/= belly button. penis =/= between the nuts. it doesnt go there!


----------



## RTDragon (Jan 21, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> *Oblong anatomy. NO. Look at references. Stop being lazy and its not your style. Unless your style is shit.
> *Muscles. EVERYTHING BUT ROCKS N TREES N DIRT HAVE THEM. USE THEM. Know what is correct.
> *Genitiles. This one is awkward. I see my husband naked every night and feel so bad for the penis. It is not located on the stomach, nor does it just dangle around somewhere haphazardly as if forgotten by nature. IT FOLLOWS THE BASE LINE OF THE PELVIS FOR FUCKS SAKE. For women, their cooter isnt on their belly either. Nor does it sit on their crotch bone. Look at a naked woman.
> *Boobs. They do not magically float around on the chest nor do they look like balls placed on the sternum. LOOK AT SOME FUCKING TITS.



1. Problem is that some people tend to accuse others of copying even if you use a ref which is what i am afraid of considering i used a limited amount of them.
2. I have issues with muscles considering i do simplify by shapes.

3&4 Not very easy to find refs considering the NSFW material. Plus this is FA i'm sure no one would want to attract that kind of fanbase drawings boobs and genitals. Considering the lack of decency. And hyper cocks and tits.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 21, 2013)

DarknessFlame said:


> ~Nipples are NEVER half the size of the whole tit



I've internetted long enough to have seen some really scarily large nipples.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 21, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I've internetted long enough to have seen some really scarily large nipples.



Areolas maybe...



RTDragon said:


> 1. Problem is that some people tend to accuse others of copying even if you use a ref which is what i am afraid of considering i used a limited amount of them.



*You here-forth have permission to copy a photo to study*
You need to mention it's a study, but stop using photographs as the single method of observation.

You shouldn't however, copy an entire photo to make your new l33t character, slap an animal head on it and not say anything. 

*When you look at reference, take some damn notes*

Reference isn't a dirty word and both sides should use it properly. 

Not "omg you shouldn't use other people's photos" as a tool of observation to figure out problems. If they were your own photos you'd have less of this problem of course.

Not "You're not an artist, because you used reference"

and not "well I used reference" while slavishly copying a photo that they don't have permission to use.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 21, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> 1. Problem is that some people tend to accuse others of copying even if you use a ref which is what i am afraid of considering i used a limited amount of them.
> 2. I have issues with muscles considering i do simplify by shapes.
> 
> 3&4 Not very easy to find refs considering the NSFW material. Plus this is FA i'm sure no one would want to attract that kind of fanbase drawings boobs and genitals. Considering the lack of decency. And hyper cocks and tits.



If you have internet, you can find porn. Sad, but true.
So complaining about a lack of reference if porn is what you want to draw is a non-issue, unless for the lazy.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Jan 21, 2013)

As a new artist in general its intresting to see what points and views i can pickup from other fans. I guess when some people draw faces the eyes seem to morph into the snout or nose annoys me.


----------



## BRN (Jan 21, 2013)

If you want me to draw my womin correctly you're gonna have to share some refs, girl


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 21, 2013)

SIX said:


> If you want me to draw my womin correctly you're gonna have to share some refs, girl




i did nude pose for someone >:I
guess what- IT HELPED


----------



## Tybis (Jan 21, 2013)

Tails do not sprout from the lower back.
Or mid-back, for that matter.
Just sayin'.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 21, 2013)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> As a new artist in general its intresting to see what points and views i can pickup from other fans. I guess when some people draw faces the eyes seem to morph into the snout or nose annoys me.



It annoys me when people paint over someone's illustrations and use them as avatars...


----------



## RTDragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> If you have internet, you can find porn. Sad, but true.
> So complaining about a lack of reference if porn is what you want to draw is a non-issue, unless for the lazy.



I was mentioning artistic nudity not camwhoring. Considering you can't find many pictures of artisitc nudity but there sure is obvious tells of camwhore pictures.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 21, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> I was mentioning artistic nudity not camwhoring.



Have you ever browsed the stock-section on deviantART, or does your computer throw a hissy-fit every time so much as a nipple shows up?
Your excuse is weak.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 21, 2013)

Man, if excuses could be in trade for actual drawing and practice, imagine where you could go...


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 21, 2013)

Deviantart has more artistic nude references than you can shake a dick at.


----------



## RTDragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> Have you ever browsed the stock-section on deviantART, or does your computer throw a hissy-fit every time so much as a nipple shows up?
> Your excuse is weak.



No considering the stuff i've been seeing in the front page on DA i would rather find a more alternate site for artistic nude.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 21, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> No considering the stuff i've been seeing in the front page on DA i would rather find a more alternate site for artistic nude.



There's a search-function. I hear it's pretty nifty.


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 21, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> No considering the stuff i've been seeing in the front page on DA i would rather find a more alternate site for artistic nude.



Don't be ignorant. Please. I cannot stand that. The amount of professional photographers and incredibly talented amateurs who share their products on DA makes it the only worthwhile thing
about that place.  If you are unwilling to even take a look at their excellent 'resources' section you are doing yourself a serious disservice.


----------



## RTDragon (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm not being ignorant i'm just really being honest considering i've keep track of the stock images namely the drawings one with stuff like this popping up. 
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/Dragontripmon/Miscelleneous/Untitled-1_zpscb88529a.png Does'nt help matters that it's almost like users are purposely posting stuff in the wrong catergories just for it.

But thank you anyway for the advice i'll add the stock section to the places to take a look as well.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Jan 21, 2013)

Canine noses on everything.  Drawing a feline?  Dog nose.  Rat? Dog nose.  Bat? Dog nose.  Horse? Dog nose.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 21, 2013)

UnburntDaenerys said:


> Canine noses on everything.  Drawing a feline?  Dog nose.  Rat? Dog nose.  Bat? Dog nose.  Horse? Dog nose.



I've seen this soooo many times and it always makes the artist look inferior...sad but true.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 21, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> I'm not being ignorant i'm just really being honest considering i've keep track of the stock images namely the drawings one with stuff like this popping up.
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/Dragontripmon/Miscelleneous/Untitled-1_zpscb88529a.png Does'nt help matters that it's almost like users are purposely posting stuff in the wrong catergories just for it.
> 
> But thank you anyway for the advice i'll add the stock section to the places to take a look as well.



There are some really good stock galleries on DA, you just need to know where to find them.

http://senshistock.deviantart.com/gallery/
http://tigg-stock.deviantart.com/gallery/
http://syccas-stock.deviantart.com/gallery/
http://ahrum-stock.deviantart.com/
http://mjranum-stock.deviantart.com/
http://fairiegoodmother.deviantart.com/
http://felixdeon.deviantart.com/


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 21, 2013)

Research is a big part of being an artist. You need to learn how to do it.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 21, 2013)

But if he actually looked for stuff, then he couldn't complain! :V


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 21, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Ok so I wouldnt label myself an artist, idk but it sounds pretentious to me,


That's why I call myself a doodlist.


----------



## Recel (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't have all that much peeves about art, as many big errors I do my self, but I do have one. When a character is wrapped, twisted and deformed *just* to show off the genital(s). Like a picture where the legs seem to come out of the stomach and the buttocks, just so a vagina can face you, while the rest of the character is lying on her back. It just looks horrible.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 22, 2013)

Let me add one thing that is more related to the buyer of commissions than the artists. 

*Adoptables- There is nothing more lazy in my mind than people who have no good ideas for a fursona so they end up buying one from somebody else and in every situation, they are just palette-swapped versions of someone else's character. You can basically paste any clothing and some semblance of a backstory and you've got a fursona- no different than anybody else's. It's frustrating that after having written a believable, if somewhat cliched, backstory about my character that someone can just come up with a character for $5 that someone else made. I guess the whole belief that Furries are unique individuals could be a bunch of hype after all.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 22, 2013)

Recel said:


> When a character is wrapped, twisted and deformed *just* to show off the genital(s). Like a picture where the legs seem to come out of the stomach and the buttocks, just so a vagina can face you, while the rest of the character is lying on her back. It just looks horrible.


http://eschergirls.tumblr.com/ tah dah!


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 22, 2013)

Zenia said:


> http://eschergirls.tumblr.com/ tah dah!


I don't get it.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 22, 2013)

I found something that disturbed and disappointed me. A really bad artist has decided to directly reference her own lady parts for any and all porn commissions she gets. Cuz apparently all boobs and vaginas look exactly the same. :V


----------



## Taralack (Jan 22, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> I don't get it.



Just try doing any of those poses yourself and you'll see why.

Either that, or imagine a man doing any of those poses.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Jan 22, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> I missread 'Genitiles' (genitals) as 'Gentiles' and I was like "wtf is their problem with non-jews?"



Dude, me too, here.  I was so, so confused. I was like, "Well I guess there's a first time for everything." 

And now I'm going to say gentile instead because, yes. 

Reading this has reminded me of when I am asked to draw the gentiles in an animal anatomy on an upright, bipedal, otherwise human figure with cosmetic differences otherwise. I'm not really certain where to anchor it and it feels like I'm playing a game of pin the tail on the donkey. It's like "WHERE DO I PUT IT. IF I PUT IT HERE IT LOOKS FREAKISH BUT IF I PUT IT THERE YOU TELL ME YOU CAN'T SEE IT ENOUGH.  So you want it showing but you want this pose? So like it's supposed to be .... Here? No? Here?" And honestly, I am not really willing to go google, you know, "echidna penis" and make a study or two and then design the pelvis of this dude. I just.  I'm not.  I mean, if someone who is a client tells me to, okay, but so far they have not told me that I need to learn how to draw animal gentiles on a human body moar so I just, ... "I'm going to leave this look like he is precariously balancing a fuzzy novelty item on his pubis."


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 22, 2013)

One trope that isnt my bag anymore is canine anthros with sheaths attached to the abdomen ala quadrupeds. It makes the penis look TOO erect imo. I like em with sheaths but dangling as on human males.


----------



## drpickelle (Jan 22, 2013)

Monster. said:


> A really bad artist has decided to directly reference her own lady parts for any and all porn commissions she gets.



How was this discovered? Did she admit it to her clients-- because that's kinda... awkward. :V


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 22, 2013)

drpickelle said:


> How was this discovered? Did she admit it to her clients-- because that's kinda... awkward. :V



Reminds me of that one meme that went around where you drew your fusona as yourself. Let's just say some people went and traced over their own selves D:


----------



## Monster. (Jan 22, 2013)

drpickelle said:


> How was this discovered? Did she admit it to her clients-- because that's kinda... awkward. :V


Sadly, yes. She puts in her comment box, "Referenced from me!  I couldn't find a good pic on the net!"

I call bullshit.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 22, 2013)

wow that reminds me of an artist i personally detest.. not only do they refuse to take any critique, going so far as to block the person and deleting/reposting the image to get rid of the comments without the "comment deleted by owner" bs but she uses her own flabby arms and thighs as reference to how Everyone's arms/legs look and everything and refuses to look everything up.

Sad part is she has a large fanbase so she thinks she's perfect and refuses to improve..


----------



## Aleu (Jan 22, 2013)

Makes me sad that I can't draw boobs and I am a woman :c 
I've been improving them but still boobs haunt me. Boobs and cocks.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 22, 2013)

DarknessFlame said:


> wow that reminds me of an artist i personally detest.. not only do they refuse to take any critique, going so far as to block the person and deleting/reposting the image to get rid of the comments without the "comment deleted by owner" bs but she uses her own flabby arms and thighs as reference to how Everyone's arms/legs look and everything and refuses to look everything up.
> 
> Sad part is she has a large fanbase so she thinks she's perfect and refuses to improve..



Mm...as long as she hasn't committed any criminal acts...think of it this way, if a looney tune like that can become popular then you're already several steps in the running.


----------



## Teal (Jan 22, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Makes me sad that I can't draw boobs and I am a woman :c
> I've been improving them but still boobs haunt me. Boobs and cocks.


 Same problem.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 22, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Reminds me of that one meme that went around where you drew your fusona as yourself. Let's just say some people went and traced over their own selves D:



Guilty as charged on that count, before my fursona went the transethnic route. I did trace over my own body in the mirror but I don't see how that's as bad as plagiarism because nobody will be upset because your own body in the mirror is not someone else's intellectual property.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 23, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Guilty as charged on that count, before my fursona went the transethnic route. I did trace over my own body in the mirror but I don't see how that's as bad as plagiarism because nobody will be upset because your own body in the mirror is not someone else's intellectual property.



Didn't say it was plagiarism just...tmi.

Tho if one is a minor that could be...very bad


----------



## Teal (Jan 23, 2013)

I use my arms to (try to) get the elbows spaced right. This (combined with the fact that my midsection is very short) results overy long limbs -_-


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 23, 2013)

I think its always better to have the arms too long rather than too short. At least long arms are functional.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Jan 23, 2013)

I've traced myself before.  Rotoscoping animations. You're just like, "Nope, not good enough to derive this movement shit out of my head yet," and you do it.  Sometimes you can learn from it.  Sometimes y'don't.  Other times you get this wild hair up your ass to see if you can't do that A Scanner Darkly look and you don't get but like four seconds in before you give up forever. :C


ETA: This is funny, my mother is trying to learn how to draw and on the weekends I'll sit down and teach her.  Because I told her that I made some money on FA she's like, "I could totally try drawing weird animal people for small side cash, how do you draw ____?". I'll answer that question but in the meantime I'm laughing because she's rather scared of the Internet and the people on it from a history of working for a law firm with a _lot_ of creepy internet predator cases.  I'm just, waiting, you know, for that day when she registers and the SFW gloves are OFF. 

I do wanna see how far she's interested in learning how to draw in general, though.  Her sketchbook is like you took Aboriginal art and African style mehndi/henna as a basis for your aesthetic but then fuckin', threw Ed Roth's, or the hyper-detailed Mad Magazine looks, in there.  I wonder how it's going to look in the future :V.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 23, 2013)

Hipster, naked though? Because that was that meme was...there was a bit much tmi because people were tracing their parts....


----------



## Aleu (Jan 23, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Hipster, naked though? Because that was that meme was...there was a bit much tmi because people were tracing their parts....



God DAMMIT furries.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 23, 2013)

One girl traced herself and then posted both pix on DA so people could compare.

Let's just say, she was nowhere near as accurate as she had earlier depicted herself in previous drawings and was most definitely underaged judging by her "I'm gonna be fourteen woot!!" journals.

This was ages ago tho. It still saddens me that common sense is a rarity these days and back then.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 23, 2013)

I just bought some instructional books on drawing furry characters at the local Michael's. There's some guest art by Miupix and Nimrais in them


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 23, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I just bought some instructional books on drawing furry characters at the local Michael's. There's some guest art by Miupix and Nimrais in them



They will make great coasters.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 23, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> They will make great coasters.


Not big on DIY art instruction? Know of any furry artists running classes in my area?
I had a gift card from 2 years ago to use.


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 23, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Not big on DIY art instruction? Know of any furry artists running classes in my area?
> I had a gift card from 2 years ago to use.



I'm very big on it. I'm pretty much self taught.

Enjoy the books, just be sure not to rely on them for mastering things like anatomy, gesture and form. Mix those furry sketches with life studies to get the most out of them.
Don't rely on a 'furry artist' exclusively to teach you the fundamentals of successful illustration.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 23, 2013)

People drew furries before books on how to draw furries existed.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 23, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> People drew furries before books on how to draw furries existed.


 Of course. My thinking today was "What are some of these other guys doing that I am not?"


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 23, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Of course. My thinking today was "What are some of these other guys doing that I am not?"



Drawing a lot more probably. Not looking for other furry books on how to draw


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Jan 25, 2013)

*@Arshes:* Oh! THAT's wherein lies the TMI? I thought it was just because those people who trace tend to have... Freakish looking results regardless.  I saw those "draw you and then your 'sona" memes and I saw traced ones but I never did see naked ones.  Oh hell no, man. I ain't tracing my downstairs mix up.  It is not the most majestic creature.


----------



## ceacar99 (Jan 26, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> - No, your art is not good enough to be commissioned. Stop spamming the goddamn front-page, my shouts and notes. I. Will. Not. Buy. Art. From. You.



i COMPLETELY agree. art is a continual process of self reflection. part of that is recognizing the difference between amateur work(such as mine) and a professional's. part of seeing the difference is seeing how well you can fix a mistake in your own art. practice may reduce the number of mistakes made, but a true professional knows how to fix the ones he does make and therefore produces a clean polished product.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 26, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> Adding onto the list of things "artists" should stop doing:
> 
> - Recolouring an existing and well-known character doesn't make it yours. I don't care that your SHMONIC the Shmedgehog is red. It's still SONIC.
> - No, art isn't something you pick up overnight. Fucking study and draw instead of whining!
> - No, your art is not good enough to be commissioned. Stop spamming the goddamn front-page, my shouts and notes. I. Will. Not. Buy. Art. From. You.



Late reply, but uh...are you saying people have sent you personal notes asking you to buy their art?

Another thing that could be added: You really don't have to shout a person to thank them for favoriting a piece of art. I did that when I first started uploading frequently but I quit when I realized how it must annoy people to have a ton of shouts that only say 'Thanks for the fav!' and such.


----------



## DirtD (Jan 27, 2013)

A big thing that I've noticed with alot of emerging artist nowadays is that they reference from others work and not from real life.

It seems some get so caught up in wanting to draw like a certain favorite artist that they train themselves to imitate that style. Ether its learning how to colour, drawing proper anatomy, or figuring out gestures and poses, they will learn their favorite artists mistakes and faults as well. 

Draw from everything you see around you, get the information to your brain straight from the source and learn the details properly instead of mimicking. 

Until they can understand this, most artists will just simply produce garbage.
Art takes time, it takes patience, and it takes a lot of discipline to keep pushing through what give you the most trouble to master it.

Life drawing, get to it, and check yourself. Feedback and Crits are your best way to find your mistakes to make them better.


----------

